#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM >  >  Jingle-machine

## ProudMonkey1

Ik heb op dit forum gezien dat er genoeg software is waarmee jingles afgespeeld kunnen worden.
Maar ik wil mijn jingles niet via software oproepen maar met een kastje met knoppen.
Weet iemand wat ik daarvoor nodig heb?
Dus een apparaat met iets van knoppen en met geheugen, zodat er onder elke knop een geluidje kan.

Alvast bedankt!

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Dus een apparaat met iets van knoppen en met geheugen, zodat er onder elke knop een geluidje kan.



Dus zonder pc of laptop?
Hoeveel verschillende geluiden zouden dat dan moeten zijn?

De meeste oplossingen die ik ken werken met extra speciale programeerbare toetsenborden gekoppeld aan een computer.

----------


## ProudMonkey1

Het mag wel met een pc, maar dan een apparaat wat ik kan aansluiten waardoor ik op dat apparaat de jingles en geluiden kan activeren, en niet met een toetsenbord of met de muis.
Ik heb geen idee van het aantal geluiden, als ik ze maar gewoon elke keer veranderen.

Thanks!

----------


## sparky

Daar hebben ze MIDI-controllers voor uitgevonden hoor.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> De meeste oplossingen die ik ken werken met extra speciale programeerbare toetsenborden gekoppeld aan een computer.



Vaak gebruikt en goed werkend type is:
X-keys 58 Key Professional Programmable Keyboard

Ik weet niet waar ze tegenwoordig verkrijgbaar zijn, effe zoeken dus.

----------


## ProudMonkey1

> Vaak gebruikt en goed werkend type is:
> X-keys 58 Key Professional Programmable Keyboard
> 
> Ik weet niet waar ze tegenwoordig verkrijgbaar zijn, effe zoeken dus.



Ik zal even zoeken waar deze te koop is.
Misschien een idee waar het te koop zou kunnen zijn in Nederland?

Dit keyboard heeft geen geheugen toch? 
De software die erbij wordt geleverd, die heeft ook de functie om geluiden onder de toetsen te zetten?

Thanks!

----------


## speakertech

> Ik heb op dit forum gezien dat er genoeg software is waarmee jingles afgespeeld kunnen worden.
> Maar ik wil mijn jingles niet via software oproepen maar met een kastje met knoppen.
> Weet iemand wat ik daarvoor nodig heb?
> Dus een apparaat met iets van knoppen en met geheugen, zodat er onder elke knop een geluidje kan.
> 
> Alvast bedankt!



Ik heb dat iemand zien doen met een gewoon keyboard. Dat kon samples opslaan. Onder elke toets kon zo'n sample opgeslagen worden. Ik denk dat iedere muzikant wel kan vertellen wat het meest geschikte en betaalbare keyboard is.
Speakertech

----------


## tha_dj

Juist gewoon met een klein midi keyboard ! Is meestal ook gemakkelijker weg te werken. En wil je echt luxe, kijk dan ook eens naar de akai mpc.....vele versies beschikbaar inmiddels of de vele soortgenoten.
F**db*ck heeft er een shop vol van.     :Cool:

----------


## djberjo

Met Ableton live kan je sample's/geluiden(jingles) inladen en via een midi controller triggeren.

Dus bijv. een midi klavier of via een drumpad controller.

Je hebt er van akai, m-audio als voorbeeld.

Werkt heel makkelijk in ableton, bij sommige controllers heb je meerdere banken waardoor je door je jingles heen kan scrollen.

----------


## RCF

Wij gebruiken een standaard jingle player op de pc waarin je onder de nummer 1 t/m 10 jingles kunt laden. Je kunt de nummers starten met de cijfertoetsen.

Wij spelen deze jingles af via een los nummeriek draadloos toetsenbordje!  :Cool: 

Dit ligt naast de mixer en werkt snel en effectief. Daarbij hebben wij de muis ook nog in de buurt liggen, zodat we een van de 10 jingles zouden kunnen wisselen. Maar vooralsnog hebben wij aan 10 jingles meestal voldoende. 

Volgens ons een goede oplossing als je niet teveel jingles en budget hebt! 

Groeten Edgar

----------


## Karim Bizid

Ik denk toch dat een MIDI controller i.s.m. MIDI mapping software een iets goedkopere en makkelijkere oplossing is....
Ik gebruik ook Ableton, een te gek programma!
Een klavier als controller vind ik persoonlijk niet handig.
De Launchpadjes van Novation wat prijzig, maar een Korg Nano Pad (€ 50,-) werkt ook prima...
Als het allemaal wat groter word gebruik ik de Ableton controller van Akai...
Naar mijn mening iets te uitgebreid en te lomp om standaard bij je te hebben op klus....

Als je het per se zonder computer wilt doen zou ik voor een drumpad gaan...

----------


## RCF

Goedkoper dan de oplossing met ons draadloos numeriek toetsenbord, is volgens mij lastig. Kosten voor zo'n toetsenbordje: 26 euro. 

Er van uitgaande dat je de computer en jingle software al hebt.  :Big Grin: 

Toegegeven het is vast niet de meest proffesionele oplossing, maar het werkt uitstekend. En daar gaat het om, toch? 

Groeten Edgar

----------


## jakobjan

Wij gebruiken Tjingle.  hierbij kun je onder elke toets van het toetsenbord een sample kwijt.   en dat kun je in 12 banken  f1-f12 doen.. dus reken maar na hoeveel samples je kwijt kan.

Dit werkt overigens prima, en....  is gratis..  :Smile:

----------


## showband

gewoon een klein samplertje. Boss, Korg, yamaha.

----------

